# Deep Water Success?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What's your most successful deep water bass lure/techniques. In recent years I've tried to learn some new lakes. I'll work some promising points, road beds or deep structure, and I'll more often than not, go back to shallow water and tactics, that prove to be more successful. I know that deep water is a relative term. One lake may be 10-12 ft.,another is 25-30ft. I just lose confidence when the bite goes cold. Any help would be appreciated.-- Tim .............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Gotta have a good depth finder. Fishing deep is like fishing shallow only the sonar is your eyes below the water.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Legend is spot on. I was a bank beater for years. Bought a Humminbird SI unit. Now I beat the bank and if they aren't there, head to deeper water structure knowing I'm not casting aimlessly. It's worth the $$ (every penny). It's also nice when the banks are crowded, instead of getting in the boat parade you have a viable backup plan. One note, don;t camp on the sweet spots to long or next time you show up, there may be another bank beater giving it a try (Trust no one....LOL). Good Luck!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

chillerfish said:


> Bought a Humminbird SI unit. Now I beat the bank and if they aren't there, head to deeper water structure knowing I'm not casting aimlessly.


You aren't casting aimlessly armed with a SI unit that's for sure. Anything less than that you still kinda are as the structure only shows up as a blip on the screen but that SI is CHEATING to the fullest! haha

As a fisherman with no SI unit, I do exactly what Chiller said, I look and watch the deep water and wait for a fishermen(whose found the spot) with a good unit to leave then I stroll on by to fish it and just keep an eye on where that one person goes! haha! Trust no one is the truth!


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

I was a bank beater and i threw everything in the tackle box and got really good at it then i fished tournaments where the bank normally gets hammered and my good stretches of bank i found would give up one fish. So then i decided i was going to fish deep and it was tough I had to take out all my shallow baits just to make my self fish deep.But when i started to figure it out I thought to myself what the hell was i doing on the bank all those years.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Fact is, I have electronics. I'll mark fish on deep structure. When it's too deep for cranks, I'll dropshot or carolina rig. I'll have some action, but rarely enough to stay deep. Once you find them, what have you had the most success with? Thanks --Tim.............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow said:


> Once you find them, what have you had the most success with? Thanks --Tim.............................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 39907


Bomber BD7F Crankbait...


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

As for techniques, I would prefer 3 (at least).

I think you really should give a drop shot rig some time, it will pay off if you find some fish. If you are fishing deep weeds, you can use a small wide gap hook and rig it weedless, but for the most part a #4 octopus hook and a variety of small plastics should be all you need. You dont need drop shot weights either. Just tie on the hook, then tie a loop below it. Run the loop through the eye of a standard sinker and loop it over. I recommend a very small swivel a couple feet above the hook to minimize line twist (I use braid then the swivel, then a floro leader).

2nd I like deep crankbaits and 3rd, a jig.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have had my best bite with tubes.... 3 in pumpkinseed seems to be a killer..... You can just jig along and sometimes it will reward you with a big smallie !!! Tube vait is know one of my favorite in the arsenal


----------

